# Jackson Coosa Kayaks



## Ronaulmtd

Anyone have one? They look like pretty good fishing kayaks- reviews?


----------



## VBpierkingmac

Theres another kayak fishing website that I frequent and alot of people on there have them and speak very highly of them. I personally cant help you out though as I dont think I've ever even seen one. I'd suggest checking out kayakbassfishing.com and see what you come up with there.


----------



## John L

*A good Jackson Coosa Review*

There are some Coosas relatively close to you that can check out, demo or purchase, you can search nearby dealers on the Jackson website if your interested. 
Check out the Delaware Dealers

Jackson Kayaks Coosa Fishing Kayak - Product Review

If you are looking for the Ultimate Fishing Kayak, look no further. Jackson Kayaks Coosa Fishing Kayak is this years hottest angler on the market. I had the pleasure of paddling the Coosa last summer along side its designer and professional fisherman, Drew Gregory. Drew explained to me how he worked with Jackson Kayak to come up with answers to the continually evolving needs of the kayak fisherman. Aside from excelling in lakes, ponds, inshore and most offshore settings, the Jackson Kayak Coosa is the first kayak to ever cater to the river angler making it the first ever ALL water fishing craft!

About the Jackson Kayak Coosa 

The Jackson Coosa Kayak has everything river fishermen has been looking for. For custom comfort this fishing kayak has an adjustable seat that can be switch from a flat deck seated position to a raised perch so you can eye the landscape or hunker down for a fight. Not only can you use the seat on the kayak, but you can also remove the seat and use it as a camp chair, perfect for relaxing in next to the camp fire!

Not everyone is the same size, that is why the "Jackson Kayak Coosa" comes with adjustable foot pegs. The foot pegs can be adjusted for tall or short people.

Below the seat there are two molded compartments that can fit two Plano style tackle boxes for easy tackle access.

Flush mounted rod holders keep the rod at a lower angle so you won't get snagged as easily near cover; they also provide a place to store the fishing pole while you break for a sandwich. Equipped with a Paddle Stager Groove you no longer have to worry about a paddle getting blown away from an unexpected wind gust, just place the paddle in the U shaped notch.

To help keep you focused on the fishing this kayak has everything from a wide standing, non-slick platform making it easier to stand, Lockable Rod Locker/Hatches if you have to step away for a moment, a Large Hatch for extra storage including camping gear and a waterproof Day Hatch perfect for keys, wallet, cell phone or any valuables.

The Jackson Coosa Elite Kayak offers a removable skid plate on the keel, which is a common weak spot on all kayaks, instead of replacing an entire kayak you can easily replace the plate.


----------



## YakAttack

I just finished reading one

http://manpoweredfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## JAM

First I heard of them was a few months back... I read the review and they seem to be more aimed at river, with the skid plate and all...words like MOST offshore in the review.. just don't know need some feedback positive or negitive and I can't find either.. Maybe too new...9 years of use on one of my yaks and the keel is fine...

JAM


----------



## saltrunner

Check out Richmond, VA Craigslist as a guy is selling his after two outings. Found out it won't work too well in the wind. He also posted on KBF about it. Once they make a ruddered version or a longer one for open waters, it will be better all around kayak. Other than being a big drag sitting up high in the wind.


----------



## Tacpayne

I just looked at these last week at the rod building expo. I can see where the wind could give you problems, because the seat is quite a bit higher than normal. I m guessing it is about 10" higher than my Ride 135. But how the seat is designed should completely get rid of swamp arse. The hull design looked like it would be very stable also, but all of this is speculation because I havent paddled one


----------



## fish123

I'm thinking about getting one for paddling the upper James. Can't find a bad word about them.


----------



## fish123

Shhhh, I want to buy it.


----------

